# JBL GTO1201.1 mono amp (the refurbs from Harmon/JBL/Infinity eBay store)



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn good amp. They close for 100-140 shipped and IMO worth every penny. Nice looking with "bass boost" (useless) and adjustable LPF.

Pretty straightforward fused on-board dual speaker output terminals.

Looks very nice though the trim + mounting feet are a bit cheesy and could probably be easily snapped. Otherwise the chasis is solid and the tinted plexi allows a view of a rather substantial and good looking board. (will get some pics eventually, but it's a common amp so you can see stock pics online).

It's nice and quiet when it should be quiet and loud when it should be loud. Got it in my friend's hyundai running 1 ohm to an 18" solo X and it blurs vision (I'm guessing 140-143 ....I'll meter it at some point and update). 

So far so good, an amazing deal for 1KW amp, I'd bet dollars to donuts this'll do close to rated power or a little over at 14V Seems pretty efficient and it's not even straining the hyundai electrical system unduely.

Definitely the best budget monoblock out there if you have the space and need 1KW. 

Also mine was in very nice condition, but being a refurb, I suspect individual results may vary. Still though good on JBL/Harmon/Infinity for offering these up so cheap!


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

JBL definitely seem to offer good amps in the budget range and seem to be highly recommended to anyone who is on a budget or just starting off...


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I bought the (GTO1400-z, newer models) for about $160 and I couldn't believe how great the amp was. Had a ton of output, enough for my 3 RE SE 12's and I was able to hit 145dbs at 43hz in my vehicle. It's class a/b and wasn't as bad of a current hog as I thought it would be, also came with a 1 year factory warranty.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

I only wish they'd throw up a few 6000W Crown amps 

Definitely good gear at the price. For good quality at moderate power levels I've had great luck with their stuff.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I still use my old BP1200.1 from 2002. It is running a couple entry-level Image Dynamics ID10 subs in 3.0 cubes ported at 35Hz. I have had it metered at USAC comps and have done as high as 144dB at 48Hz at the passenger floorboard.

I didn't like JBL's "newer" amps with the partial plexi top due to overheating issues. Can't speak for their new non-plexi amps, but the BP "volcano" amps were brutes.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

jsun_g said:


> I still use my old BP1200.1 from 2002. It is running a couple entry-level Image Dynamics ID10 subs in 3.0 cubes ported at 35Hz. I have had it metered at USAC comps and have done as high as 144dB at 48Hz at the passenger floorboard.
> 
> I didn't like JBL's "newer" amps with the partial plexi top due to overheating issues. Can't speak for their new non-plexi amps, but the BP "volcano" amps were brutes.


Hmmm will have to look into the heat thing...these are the plexi top ones.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a class A/B plexi top JBL amp and it didn't like playing at high volume in the Texas summer heat. It's probably more extreme of a condition than you would encounter in the northeast so you may not even have any problem.




Hispls said:


> Hmmm will have to look into the heat thing...these are the plexi top ones.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

And A/B is going to generate much more heat. This is still quite a large heatsink for 1200W class D.

I did mention it to my friend to keep an eye on it after a heavy session...so far he's nothing but impressed and he's actually skipping CD's in his factory CD player.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Metered 138.5 db with this powering a 18" solo X in a substandard box. Stock electrical system in a 08 hyundai LOL

Legal on the windshield doors and windows up. That was music and it was really cold out so we didn't play too long....could possibly do better if we tried a few more freqs.

Anyway....quite adequate output for most folks around here.


----------



## clenchurrawkfist (Jan 2, 2010)

They are a good amp. Just dont expect each and every one of them to be 1 ohm stable. Mine is definatly not one of the lucky ones. Sucks when you gotta run 2 Type R's D4 at a 4 ohm load on that amp. each sub only gets 400~ watts =(


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

I bought one of the refurbs as well, and I really like the amp. I have owned quite a few amps:

Soundstream rubicon 1000-2
Lightning audio Storm (RF) X.1000.1
Mtx 250d
mtx 800d
Phoenix Gold Xenon x600.1

and a bunch more, and this is probably my favorite. Nice clean power, efficient, doesn't get too hot, etc.


----------

